

Show HN: My first mobile game for iOS & Android - tluyben2
http://twoguysandagame.com/games/crazy-miner-bob/

======
JonLim
Couple of comments:

\- Awesome, you integrated OpenFeint

\- The art is cute, and the game doesn't seem to take itself too seriously

\- Picture 11/15 should be the first one, as it is the only time I figured out
how your game played (at all)

\- Seems really simple and would be boring after 30 minutes or so

Best of luck with the game, hope I am wrong about how boring it is!

------
tluyben2
If any questions, don't hesitate to ask! Check the blog post for some
technical stuff. I will add more of those later as I did write most of them
during building, but they are unpolished etc.

